# rear control arm bushing,2000 wingroad



## michael (May 1, 2004)

does anybody know the size of the rear control arm bush for the 240sx? judging from the pics i have seen it looks like the one used on my 2000 wingroad 4wd w qg18 engine.oe bush not available,must be purchased with arm.the outer dia. including metal sleeve is 57.5mm,length is 50mm.car parked for 3 months.bushings damaged when pressed out of arm


----------

